# This is IT...and now WHAT? LOL!



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I've never built a complete PC but i exchanged, upgraded HDDs, ODDs, RAM,
FANs and stuff, have some clue about but i am affraid now...do i start it
on my own or should i just bring it somewhere? GS want around 400$ for 
building and installment of the OS...plus some diagnostics and i have few
private PC stores that would do it for around 130$...i wanna give it a shot
but it scares the hell outa me...lol.

Thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Just take your time and have fun, it's not hard to do. Don't get ahead of yourself, good idea is to build it on the bench first, then transfer to the case, once you're sure everything is working. The sticky is very good for that.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice, now do a bench test before putting it all in the case. So dig out the manuel for the motherboard and read and check this link here for instructions for benchtesting. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html
This is the recomended step before assembling the pc, the manuel to the motherboard will tell you how to install cpu, ram, video card, and cables and connections.

Grim beat me to it but here are a few links to look at YouTube - Build your own pc - step by step guide - 720p HDTV
and some more vids here. http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=building+a+pc&aq=f


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

I might give it a try but as someone said, it all comes down to the last 
second when you have to switch the POWER ON...lol...if nothing clicks...lolz.
I guess i should just give it a go, if i fail i can still bring it in somewhere.
The biggest thing and task that scares me is isntalling the CPU and the Cooler.


Thanks


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Will it or won't it, always a fun time, except when it's not. 
Give it a shot, you'll be very pleased with it. Follow the bench test, it's very simple and easy. The odds are extremely high that you'll manage without any problems at all, just do one thing at a time, avoid the confusion of doing six things at once. Next thing you know, you'll be done, and you'll wonder why you've never done it before. Of course, you'll never buy another prebuilt oem machine either.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

grimx133 said:


> Will it or won't it, always a fun time, except when it's not.
> Give it a shot, you'll be very pleased with it. Follow the bench test, it's very simple and easy. The odds are extremely high that you'll manage without any problems at all, just do one thing at a time, avoid the confusion of doing six things at once. Next thing you know, you'll be done, and you'll wonder why you've never done it before. Of course, you'll never buy another prebuilt oem machine either.


Amenray:


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

I already arived at the first problem, i spread the Thermal Paste and my Noctua...
the Mounting Brackets are not the same as shown in their manual picture, the
actual ones are short...now i have an open board with CPU in and TP spread...
What do i do now? I dont think i can mount the HS...leave it open like this?:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

I am sorry guys, false warning, i found the other 2, the 2 i had at first were probably AMD
or 775, now i got the other ones, here is where i am at and its interesting:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Here is where i am:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And i think there is a problem, the Seasonic M12 620 Bronze, it wont fit on the bottom
of the Antec 900, i cant put screws nor it fits good, the weird thing is its fan is on the
bottom blowing right on nowhere...its all the way on the bottom. It stays like this but
i cant attach any screws...could it be this is a Top PSU only:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

So far so good, just take it slow and it will be fine. Remember that when you plug cables in they go in one way to avoid miss connections. I was in your shoes thirteen or so years ago when I built my fist pc. Even though I was using windows 95 at the time it was a great scense of acoplishment and I learned a lot with help from others. I do have to say though it's alot easier today then it was then.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Turn the PSU upside down fan towards the motherboard


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, some dumb idiot at the assembly line got the stickers upside down...lolz
and now all the signs are upside down and it fits properly with fan on top.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

What wrench said. Flip'er'over.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone, thank you, new day, just woke up, lol, i was up till 6am.
Everything is in except few wires. Now i have to check my Apple monitor
on it and then continue...at this moment i am getting paranoid, i was 
thinking to NOW bring it somewhere someone to finish it but thats a little
embarassing...everything in, few wires left to plug but i have few questions
which i dont wanna rely on manual but better peoples experience:

1. Once all done and monitor connected (if ever) what do i do? The system
is off, no drivers, nothing...i just turn it on (lets say it works) and wait 
for some BIOS to show up or actually open Optical Drive and put OS in then
force restart it or its gonna ask on its own for the OS DVD to go in?
2. I am stuck with few wires which i cant figure out, tha Noctua uses a Y
split so you can connect both Fans and only one place on the MoBo fits it
and it is the one that says PWRFan and the MoBo manual gives another place
for connection and it wont fit there, this is 3 Pin and Mobo says 4 Pin.
Also few of the wires its hard to figure out, uuuhhh.
3. The PSU, it has 2 main wires coming out and i dont seem to find where
to connect them on the motherboard and also, the Sata drives, they connect
directly to PSU the Mod Hole right? Which i already did.
4. Fans on the 900 are hard for find where to plug, MoBo manual says it has
only 2 Fan connection Chas1-2 while this case has 4 Fans, anything on it?
5. The Apple monitor is the same connection, fits in, DVI, once turned on
(if ever) it will detect it itself?
6. Forget overclocking for now but, once turned on, do i have to do any BIOS
setup or i can just use it like that for now as DEFAULT, while i update?
7. Would i know if all of the RAM and HDDs are detected and goor before i install
OS and actualy check thru OS?
8. What if i leave some or all LOOSER WIRES, they can do any damage? or prob
to Fans or HDDs FANs? If i am not too experienced with organizing them can i
like stick them with Tape to places so they dont go loose around?
9. Optical Drive, there is 6 Sata connectors on Mobo, i connected HDD 1 and 2
to SATA 1 and 2 and ODD to SATA 3, is that ok? Do i need jumpers like in the
old days for HDDs Mastering and Slaving or i just leave them like this?
10. With MoBo there was only 3 SATA Cables, 2 of them say 3GBS and one says
6 GBS...the 6GBS is exactly like them just different words on it, i used it
to connect my SONY ODD...am i ok or should i buy one of 3GBS?

The biggest thing i dont know about is the PSU connection itself and all
over the MoBo itself...i will reread the manuals, somethings i dont understand.
Now i will go buy a keyboard, wired and will continue work tonight after 10EST.
Thank you very much, if it wasnt for you guys i wouldnt start this at all.

The PSU Manual sucks.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok after you get everything hooked up, there should be two connections from the powersupply to the motherboard. After everything is put together boot up the pc and enter the bios (check manuel for what key(s) to press to enter bios. Go to boot options and make sure your dvd drive is set to boot first, then reboot the pc with the windows disk and fallow the on screen instructions. When you get to the hdd slection screen to install windows, there is an advanced options button or link. Click the advanced otions and create the partion on your hard drive and then format. After that click next and the install will start. If at any time you have problems you might have to set the sata ports to achi in advanced chipset options in bios.

After you get windows up and running make sure to start installing the drivers, motherboard, video, and others. Before you go buying an av program look up Microsoft security essentials, a free anti-virus program that doesn't make you try to by an update or trials. completly free.

Btw, did you do a bench test first?


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all, i dont have much time to post details now but to share my joy, yes i did it,
turned on, installed OS, Memory at 1600mghz and else...i didnt do a bench test
i did it right in the Box but tonight i will take everything out and rebuilt again, 
i wanna menage and organize the cables and get a lil more experience.
After that i will post a picture of final build and get into details.
Thanks...as i said, without you all i wouldn't have done this.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Memory should be at 800 Mhz, which quad core CPU did you get? I'm running my Q8200 at 2.8GHz with a 400 x 8, Plus timings (I'm at 4-4-4-15) and all that good jazz.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Depends on the board, asus will say 1600, gigabyte says 800. I always liked the way asus does it, you change your divider and memory speed by selecting the final result, no figuring involved.

Good going, a lot easier than you thought it would be eh. And it just gets easier.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello guys and thanks...yes on the Asus everything is figured out 
and since this is a 1600 RAM i just did that and it was all done.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get the CPU fan plugged into the 4 pin CPU fan header?

Getting the wires routed neatly can be hardest part sometimes


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

I will deal with the wires today and yes, it works on 4Pin too even though is 3Pin.
I am thinking of running the Fans wires, PWRLED, RESET and few others in the 
back of the MoBo...then the rest around.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes you just leave one pin empty, the 4 wire is for PWM type speed control, the board can also regulate the voltage for fan speed control with a 3 wire.


----------



## BasariStudios (Jun 7, 2010)

The funny thing is that i opened it now, i took the MoBo out and i see all 6 brass standoffs
are already there and i have 3 extra...unless i wanna lift it higher which then wont fith the back I/Os.
To me it looked low too but i see all 6 are in there...so lets see.
Is it dangerous if i put some wires in the back of the MoBo?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Running wires behind the motherboard tray is good, if there's enough space back there to run them, and put the side cover back on after. Cases that have the room usually have cable management holes, so you can run as much as possible behind, just putting the wires out in the open when you have to.

For standoffs, there should be one for each mounting hole on the motherboard, most ATX cases have 9, mATX have six. Only where they are supposed to be, extra standoffs in the wrong location will touch the back of the board, and often cause shorts.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

What Grim said. 

Cases liek the A900 don't have mobo trays, BUT don't let that discourage you. I'll take a hi-res image of mine for you. But i have wires going between the mobo and back panel, I have them snaking behind the PCI cards, behind the gfx body, everywhere.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Keeping in mind that you won't have the extra gold/red wires i have for the external fan controller. I used the floppy bracket as a container to keep all the extra wires in place. Also makes a dandy zip-tie anchor.


----------

